# Water running into cup during extraction



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

As stated above, I am getting a lot of water that is running (presumably) over the top of the group head when I am pulling a shot. Am thinking that the grind is too fine, but it still seems to run through a bit quick.

i changed the group head seal as I thought it might be to do with that, but it's not. After I have finished pulling the shot, if I look at the puck, there is still a bit of water sat on top.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What machine? Is everything really clean round the group seal etc and has it changed or has this always happened? Are you tightening the p/f handle in firmly?


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. It's an Oscar ii with opv mod. No it hasn't or if it has, it hasn't been as bad as it is now. I was having a few issues with the extraction occurring during the pre infusion but presumed that was due to a corse grind.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you are getting water drip into the cup, before the coffee starts to drip & it is not obviously leaking around the outside of the PF, it is most likely water trapped the basket & PF.

Pop the basket out after flushing & have a look?


----------

